# [Wildstar] Dark Society Network  [Dominion]



## DarkSocietyNetwork (14. Dezember 2013)

[Dominion] Dark Society Network [PvP]

*Server: *_noch unbekannt_
*Servertyp:*_ PvP_
*Fraktion:* _Dominion_
*Memberanzahl:* 45+
*Ausrichtung:* Semi-Progress
*Fokus:* PvE/PvP
*Website:* http://gilde-darksociety.de



*WAS IST DIE DARK SOCIETY?*
Das Dark Society Network =DSN= ist eine Multigaming Community, deren Ziel es ist, in verschiedenen Spielen erfolgreich zu sein.
Der Erfolg im Spiel ist uns wichtig, das echte Leben ist uns aber wichtiger! Aus Erfahrung wissen wir, dass auch mit solchen Grundsätzen der Erfolg 
in einem Spiel keineswegs geschmälert werden muss.! Einen Onlinezwang, so wie er bei vielen Gilden vorausgesetzt wird, wird es bei uns nie geben.



*WAS WOLLEN WIR ERREICHEN?*

Obwohl es im =DSN= keine erzwungene Online Zeit geben wird, haben wir die Motivation, die Inhalte von Wildstar in jeder Hinsicht zu nutzen.
Da es noch eine ganze Weile dauern wird bis Wildstar erscheint, ist es natürlich berechtigt sich zu fragen, warum man jetzt schon einer Gilde beitreten sollte.
Die Antwort ist einfach.

Aus unserer Sicht ist es einfacher und erfolgversprechender mit einer Gemeinschaft in ein neues Spiel zu starten, die man bereits kennt. Außerdem wird es sicher interessant sein, zusammen Informationen zu Wildstar zu sammeln und sie miteinander im Forum zu teilen.

Natürlich laden wir jedes neue Mitglied dazu ein, sich die Zeit mit uns in einem der anderen Spiele zu vertreiben in denen wir aktiv sind.
Klar ist für uns folgendes: Wenn Wildstar startet, wollen wir erfolgreich sein und alle Inhalte des Spiels erforschen. Wir wollen Spaß im Spiel zusammen mit einer eingespielten starken Gemeinschaft.


*DAS HABEN WIR VOR!*

> Aufbau von Dungeon und Raid-Gruppen (20er/40er)(mit erfahrender Raidleitung)
> Organisiertes PvP
> Ausbau unserer Wildstar Sektion
> Gemeinsame Events




*DAS ERWARTEN WIR!*


> Das notwendige Ego um ein echtes &#8801;DSN&#8801; Mitglied zu werden.
> Eine gute Portion Humor, gerne auch von der derben Sorte.
> Einhaltung der Grundregeln des &#8801;DSN&#8801;.
> Freundliches und kollegiales Verhalten.
> Gefallen am Multigaming Gedanken.
> Ein Mindestalter von 20 Jahren.
> Foren - und TS Aktivität.




*DAS BIETEN WIR!*

> Eine aktive Gemeinschaft, in der die Gruppensuche  für viele Spiele leicht fällt.
> Die Möglichkeit alle Inhalte eines Spiels zu erleben, ohne Online-Zwang.
> Unterstützung durch die Gilde in allen Bereichen eines Spiels.
> Ein aktives Forum / Netzwerk mit über 700 Mitgliedern
> Eine Erwachsene und freundliche Gemeinschaft.
> Eine motivierte und erfahrene Sektionsleitung.
> Eine langjährige erfahrene Pve / Pvp Leitung .
> Eine durchdachte Hintergrund Struktur
> TeamSpeak 3 Server (512 Plätze)
> Informationen rund um Wildstar
> Portal News


*WILLST DU MEHR WISSEN?*

Wie funktioniert das &#8801;DSN&#8801;? Was ist der Grundgedanke? Welche Spiele spielen wir? Wie bewerbe ich mich?
Haben wir deine Neugier geweckt ? Dann Bewerb Dich bei uns !


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (21. Dezember 2013)

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen für unsere 20/40er Raids, sowie gemeinsame PvP-Aktionen.


----------



## adasdasdas (28. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es eine bestimmte Aktivitätspflicht ?


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (29. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

wie oben beschrieben haben wir keinen Onlinezwang. 
Wir werden natürlich feste Raidtage haben, die aber noch festgelegt werden. 

Weiterhin wünscht das Darksociety Network allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Wir suchen für unsere Sektion immernoch interessierte Spieler aller Klassen.


----------



## exonix (15. Januar 2014)

Auch weiterhin suchen wir motivierte Spieler/innen

Server: PvP [Servername wird zum späteren Zeitpunkt bekanntgegeben]
Fraktion: Dominion
Rekrutierung :

Krieger -->  need
Esper --> need
Arkanschütze --> need
Meuchler --> need
Sanitäter --> need
Techpionier --> need​
Schaut vorbei und lasst eure Bewerbung da  http://gilde-darksociety.de/


----------



## adasdasdas (22. Januar 2014)

Push


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (5. Februar 2014)

Mittlerweile sind wir bei 35+ Membern angelangt. Falls ihr interesse habt unsere Reihen zu verstärken meldet euch einfach hier! Wir freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## adasdasdas (24. Februar 2014)

Weiterhin suchen wir für unsere 40 und 20 Raids noch Spieler. 
Euch erwartet ein nettes Klima und eine erfahrende Raidleitung.

Jetzt bewerben

Gruß Flaver


----------



## adasdasdas (16. März 2014)

Es ist soweit, am 3.6.2014 erscheint Wildstar.
Deswegenb suchen wir auch weiterhin noch nette Spieler für unsere 40 / 20 Raids.

bewerbt euch jetzt !


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (25. März 2014)

*update unserer Daten*  Wir haben uns hildenintern entschlossen bei Release auf einem PvP-Server zu starten.

Weiterhin suchen wir raidbgeisterte und natürlich auch PvP- Interessierte Spieler die mit uns gemeinsam Wildstar spielen wolllen.


----------



## adasdasdas (28. April 2014)

Unsere Reihen füllen sich, sind aber stehts auf der Suche !


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (2. Mai 2014)

Wir haben die 50er Marke geknackt suchen aber weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen. Wenn ihr Interesse an einer starken und lustigen Community habt und gemeinsam Wildstar rocken wollt, schaut vorbei!


----------



## adasdasdas (6. Mai 2014)

Entspurt ! Bald geht es los, jetzt bewerben


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (20. Mai 2014)

Der Countdown läuft... unser Team wächst und gedeiht. Weiterhin werden noch Spieler aller Klassen gesucht die mit uns gemeinsam Nexus unsicher machen wollen!


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (27. Mai 2014)

Wer bei start noch immer eine gut strukturierte Gilde sucht, die im PvE und PvP vertreten sein will der kann sich hier immernoch bei uns melden oder auf unserer Homepage vorbeischauen.

Wir suchen weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen.


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (26. Juni 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin spieler aller Klassen ! Bei interesse schaut doch einfach mal bei uns vorbei! Wir beissen auch nicht.


----------



## adasdasdas (16. Juli 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin für unsere 20 Raids aktive Mitglieder.


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (15. August 2014)

wir suchen weiterhin Spieler aller Klassen, aber bevorzugt DDs, die unsere Reihen verstärken und uns helfen den jetzigen und kommenden Progress gemeinsam zu bewältigen!


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (31. August 2014)

Schließt Euch uns an, stärkt unsere Reihen und  helft uns, den jetzigen und kommenden Progress zu bewätigen!
Was wir suchen? Euch! Spieler aller Klassen, bevorzugt jedoch DDs (Mehr Schaden heißt mehr Freude, Huehuehue!!)


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (31. August 2014)

Wir suchen weiterhin DDs und Heiler zur Verstärkung unseres Raidkaders! (1/6)



Auch Spieler die noch in ihrer Prequest hilfe benötigen sind bei uns gerne Willkommen!

Schaut einfach mal bei uns vorbei auf www.gilde-darksociety.de


----------



## DarkSocietyNetwork (8. September 2014)

Noch immer suchen wir nach aktiven, begeisterten Spielern für unseren PvE sowie PvP Fortschritt.
Go, Go, liebe Leute, schließt euch uns an und erlebt unsere dunkle Gesellschaft!
Noch haben wir 2/6 gelegt, aber mit Eurer Hilfe schaffen wir noch viel mehr!


----------

